# برنامج لتصميم طبقات الرصف المرن



## المهندس عمران (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو المساعدة بتنزيل برنامج تصميم الرصف الاسفلتي المرن Design of flexible pavement 
لقد وجدت برنامج اسمه DARWin 3.1 في موقع الاشتو لكن بنسخة تجريبية فمن عنده نسخة مضمونة لهذا البرنامج الرجاء امدادنا به 
وفي حالة وجود برنامج اخر ارجو ا منكم تنزيله مع شرح لطريقة عمله 
شكرا جزيلا :77:


----------



## odwan (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي الكريم بارك الله فيك هذا الباتش وأعتقد البرنامج في المفقات
وإليك هذا الموقع عسى أن تجد فيه ماينفعك 
http://www.ara.com/products/DARwin.htm
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (28 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء لكن أين شرح البرنامج


----------



## المهندس عمران (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا قمت بنسخه على الكومبيوتر وفتحت البرنامج من تحت دليل السوفت لكن اعطاني خطأ في التصريح للبرنامج فكيف افتحه !!!!!! هل هذه النسخة تشتغل بتوصيل من النت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## صقر الهندسه (13 يناير 2010)

تـــــ التحميل ــــم.. .. .الف شكرمع خالص الود


----------



## ابو خالد العمري (10 مارس 2010)

كتب عن الرصف


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر على الافادة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الله اكبر


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (29 مايو 2010)

كيفية التفعيل او الكراك اذا سمحت الظروف


----------



## ابوشهاب (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا حياك الله


----------



## mohamedazab (29 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (10 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng.Aliii (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خيير تسلم يا حبيبي


----------



## ALI..SS (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (31 أغسطس 2010)

مع فائق الشكر


----------



## فراج محمود (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فراج محمود (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

thankes


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ادم سليفاني (25 يناير 2011)

*بسم الله الله اكبر ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله العظيم القوي*​


----------



## حيدر الغزالي (31 يناير 2011)

كيف الحال شباب


----------



## فضل المالكي (10 فبراير 2011)

بخير


----------



## العريجي محمد (22 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## م قاسم محمد (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (1 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mozart_free2000 (9 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله لك لكن البرنامج مش شغال


----------



## منال الصادق (7 سبتمبر 2012)

لم استطع تنصيب البرنامج الرجاءشرح طريقة التنصيب


----------



## ahmad kh (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## فراج محمود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا علي مجهودك لكن النسخه تقريبا تجربيه


----------



## عاطف زايد عاطف (19 فبراير 2013)

ارجو في من يمتلك برنامج تصميم طبقات الرصف ان ينزلة ...شاكرا تعاونه


----------



## infinityx5 (11 مايو 2013)

thank you


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (14 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير
واشكركم على التهنئة بعيد الميلاد


----------



## fouadsoleman (15 مايو 2013)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## omar687 (16 يونيو 2013)

جاااري التحميل
الف شكر


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (17 يونيو 2013)

جزك الله الف خير


----------



## raof80 (8 أبريل 2014)

م. ايمن عدوان مشكور على البرنامج الرائع 
وماقصرت بس استفسار كيف عملية التفعيل والكراك


----------

